# When to worry about date codes



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

My Dad and I bought our Goat before we knew anything about restoring cars. Now I am working on the car and trying to get it closer to stock, but this is a heavily modified car. It is a 67 gto with what I doubt is the original th400 and had a 12 bolt rear out of something. I am making upgrades where I can and I'm trying to get it closer to stock. It has a Street Dominator Intake with an edlebrock carb and I would like to replace that with a stock intake and carb. How worried should I be about date codes? As I said before, the car has a lot of non-original parts, and it will never be a concourse car. So if I want to get back closer to stock, should I pay the extra money for date correct parts, or am I fine with "period correct". At the end of the day, I just want a stock-ish driver.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

your fine with period correct...as you said it will never be concourse, so do what makes YOU happy


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree I've said this before, but the first question to ask yourself is "who am I building this for?" If you're building it to sell and want to maximize the value, then having everything as close to 'perfect' as possible is usually the best path for that. 

However, if you're building it mostly for your own enjoyment and are unlikely to ever want to sell it, then who cares? Do what you like, enjoy the car, and be proud of it.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X3. And know that a '67 Quadrajet and intake manifold is a one year only application for your car and very expensive. A '68 and up unit would be easier to find and much easier on the wallet. The numbers won't match, but it will look correct (and run very well!)


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

Yeah, that's what I'm going for and will probably stick with with "period correct". I just came close to selling the car. Had an offer I though was low, but close, and just couldn't do it. So for now, I'm just trying to keep the slow progress going. Just bought an intake of ebay, and looking into carbs now.


----------

